
Ask HN: Is it possible to cut off the internet for ISIS occupied areas? - SePP
It seems a lot of coordination for attacks or recruiting is done through the web, why don&#x27;t we take that away? Is it that difficult to do? Or is it a bad idea?
======
seren
It is a double edge sword : some volunteers are still in contact with their
family at home via Skype or other mean. If you cut them off totally, you have
no hope of winning them back.

Another point is intel, there might not been a lot of sources in occupied
territories, but at least some of them are sending information, likely via
internet.

According to wikipedia [0], SOHR has 200 informants in Syria. It is not said
where exactly there are, but for example, there are reporting this morning
that 33 jihadists were killed last night in Rakka. Obviously this is coming
from someone in Rakka.

And lastly, there is also a large population of civilians in there, this is
why as far as now, no one is bombarding critical infrastructure like water,
electricity.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_Observatory_for_Human_R...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_Observatory_for_Human_Rights)

It might be technically possible but not necessarily a net gain in the end.

------
runjake
This is an awful idea.

ISIS uses the same infrastructure that innocent people use across multiple
countries (Syria, Turkey, Iraq, Lebanon, the EU, etc etc etc). They are not
isolated in caves using their own infrastructure.

------
anand_r31
Wouldn't a more connected world be better? Those suffering under Isis would
finally get a voice. Potential Isis recruits might find better opportunities
on the web... Imagine girls from Isis controlled states sitting at home
learning through Khan Academy. Just feel that the internet does more good than
bad.

------
brudgers
Go with your gut, it's a bad idea.

